# Smoking In Cold Weather..



## mavadakin (Dec 24, 2007)

This For Thoes Of You Who Live In Cold Winter Climates.... Ya Under 20 Degrees..i Have A 3 Shelf Electric Smoker..lol Ya How Can I Smoke Meat With Tis Type..i Also Have A Gas Smoker....the Gas Was No Problem ..but The Electric Does Take Some Thinking..
  So Hers What I Did..i Took The Top Grill And Compleatly Covered It In Foil.. Placed It Just Under The Vent,,..it Worked Like Magic.. Holds The Heat In ./.keeps The Smoke Near The Meat..  I Was Actualy Able To Smoke Meat At An Almost Low Temp On The Electric  Dial..(smoke Hollow Smoker)..for The $50  I Paied For This..im Impressed With Its Ability..i Held A 250 To 300 Temp....for An Electric I Think Thats Great For 10 Degrees..outdoors..in A Wind Less Area......just A Thought For Thoes Who Atre Having Problems Keeping Temps And Smoke.mike


----------



## richtee (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmmm  well done, Mike! Long as you get SOME movement thru the smoker to evac moisture and stale smoke, great mod!


----------



## kookie (Dec 26, 2007)

Great idea. I might have to try it sometime. If your not getting enough air movement you could always poke some holes in the foil. Just enough to get enough air movement.  Just a thought don't know if it will work. But I think it should.

Kookie


----------

